
Ask HN: Is it just me or Gooogle Captcha has become hard lately? - yumraj
I have been noticing lately that Google Captcha has become extremely hard and it takes me up to 10-15 or more attempts to get through.<p>It will keep asking me again and again to find traffic lights, side walks, cars, bicycles, buses so much that sometimes out of frustration I have had to just give up and try later. I&#x27;m getting tired of tagging the Google image database.<p>In a couple of cases I had to try the audio version which has a weird hiss that even those are unintelligible and very hard sometimes and required multiple attempts.<p>It is just me or have others noticed this too?
======
mtmail
You're not alone
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19069365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19069365)

